# Trout fishing with croakers?



## Lez-go (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok, 1st post, so im relatively new to the world of inshore fishing. All i hear these days is "anti croaker" talk. Why would you not want to use a bait that knocks them dead? People still go out and pull limits using plastics? Fishing offshore there is not doubt that if you chunk a live wigglin piggy pearch in front of a Ling, he is going to hit it, cant resist. I have never been ridiculed for it, but as soon as i mention using croaker for trout, i have dudes wanting to fight me over it. I dont understand, what insight do you have?


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

people are stupid, thats what i say... if it will make them bite, thats what i will use. i haven't ever even fished with a croaker, but it tickles me when people get all bent out of shape over using croaker. a bait is a bait i say. nobody cries about live mullet or piggy perches(just b/c most people don't eat them does that make them any less of a fish than a croaker) and we know people use whatever offshore no matter how they try to play like they don't on this board. i say get over yourselves and you fish how you fish and they fish how they fish. and i have seen plenty of people using live croaker get skunked too so it's not like it is cheating or something and you will automatically catch something. anway, the fishing police tickle me.


----------



## Fowlhooked (Apr 4, 2005)

Lez-Go,

That's not a simple question to answer. But here are some of the factors
1. Croakers are a highly effective bait, especially when compared to artificials in the heat of the summer. 
2. Croakers don't just catch fish, they catch a lot of big fish too. And a lot of people these days don't like seeing a 25+ inch fish going to the cleaning tables. 
3. There is a perception that it doesn't take much skill to catch trout on croaker. 

I don't think any one particular bait should be outlawed. I just think that gets us headed down a road that is very dangerous for the fishing community. If it's legal, go ahead and use whatever bait you like. But it sure is nice when people can show a little restraint when it comes to filling up the zip-locs with fillets. 

Get the popcorn ready!!! Good luck & tight lines!


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

If you use the search feature you can look up every thread that mentions the word croaker. Reading those threads for a hour or so will give you every possible viewpoint on the issue.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I'll bite,
This is how I look at it and I use all the methods below:
Croaker-if fishing is slow and I want to increase my chances of putting some fish in the box--it's not foolproof and there is still some skill involved but not nearly as much as using artificials.
Topwater/fly fishing--Kind of like hunting with a bow--a lot more difficult but 10x more rewarding when I get something.
Gulps--they fall in between croaker and lures
I think the big gripe as mentioned is the # of big fish caught on croakers only to fill the frying pan.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Exactly what he said!!!!



Bayscout22 said:


> Welcome to the board.


----------



## Papasnbeer (Jun 8, 2007)

I prefer artificials mostly because I'm too lazy to properly care for live bait. Not for any other reason. But fowlhooked is right on all counts and I will add this. I went on a guided trip late last summer and the guide had us using croaker. When we were run off of the water 2 hours into our trip we were 4 fish short of three limits. On our way in the guy tells us that he has pulled 2 and 3 person limits from the same spot for 38 days straight. I for one did not need all of these fish and shared them with my neighbors when I got home. But that kind of wreckless treatment of his own livelihood really chapped me. Just take what you need. I do feel guilty for keeping as many as I did and I won't do it again.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

The World Capitol of CroakerSoaking Port O, and your new to inshore fishing? I agree you can read old forums for hours on this stupid a** debate and probably would have still made this pot stirring post. I'm not in the boat or in the water on this issue, I'm on the bank with rattlesnakes. Common sense, listen and learn, I did the last couple of days and am better off for it. rs


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Birthday*:April 7, 1978 
*Biography*:I kill fish
*Location*OC 
*Interests*:Killin Fish 
*Occupation*:Unemployed 
*Zip Code*:77982

Great information on your profile.Unemployed fish killing machine. Did you eat that shark?, or just "Kill It"

On the subject of Croaker Fishing...if that's your method...so be it. It only works a few months out of the year. People catch as many Trout on lures and bait shrimp as croaker fisherman.Just about any lure or bait will kill a fish if it swallows enough of it.

So, what's your point?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

jabx1962 said:


> Great information on your profile. Unemployed fish killing machine. Did you eat that shark?, or just "Kill It"


:rotfl:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Has anyone killed any snakes lately??


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

*no snakes here Dano but..*

i mistook my mother inlaw for chubacabra..


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

what about catching snakes on croakers?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I think your on to something Bobby. rs


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Those trout will hammer a hatchery raised redfish fingerling. You have to put 3 on a hook though and be ready with your cast net when you see the truck.


----------



## Lez-go (Jun 17, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> The World Capitol of CroakerSoaking Port O, and your new to inshore fishing? I agree you can read old forums for hours on this stupid a** debate and probably would have still made this pot stirring post. I'm not in the boat or in the water on this issue, I'm on the bank with rattlesnakes. Common sense, listen and learn, I did the last couple of days and am better off for it. rs


just moved here a few months ago from port a


----------



## Lez-go (Jun 17, 2008)

jabx1962 said:


> *Birthday*:April 7, 1978
> *Biography*:I kill fish
> *Location*OC
> *Interests*:Killin Fish
> ...


I was just trying to get a better understanding of the controversy, and of course i ate that delicious swordfish tasting mako. whats the point of killing a fish if you arent going to eat it? Forgive me for not haveing a job, i guess between finishing my masters in marine biology and taking care of my terminally ill father, work is not on my agenda. but i appreciate the effort you made to make me look like a *******.


----------



## live2fish-fish2live (May 23, 2008)

sorry to hear about your dad, keep your head up and keep pluggin away at finishing your masters


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Is it just me or have people been pretty rude lately to some of the newer members. God, lighten up! This is an excellent example of if you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all. Most of us know very little about others on this forum and making assumptions about others only makes the one making the assumption look like a jerk. By the way, probably one of the more controversial topics to start a post with.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

*Hit Nail on the Head*

Yup, it's interesting that some people will go through the trouble of looking up someone's profile to sling mud at 'em. Best of luck to you lez go on your marine biolology masters and prayers going out for your pop. This issue has been beat worse than a dead horse. Funny thing is, people still get their knickers all in a twist over it. Almost like congress disputing oil drilling.


Big Willy said:


> Is it just me or have people been pretty rude lately to some of the newer members. God, lighten up! This is an excellent example of if you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all. Most of us know very little about others on this forum and making assumptions about others only makes the one making the assumption look like a jerk. By the way, probably one of the more controversial topics to start a post with.


----------



## dragnet (Jun 14, 2005)

Welcome to the board. Mostly, this is a fun place to be most of the time with really nice people, mostly.


----------



## murphy (Oct 26, 2007)

I USE PLASTICS,TOPS,CROAKERS,SHRIMP AND IF I THOUGHT IT WOULD WORK I WOULD USE HOTDOGS OR STINK BAIT.. ANYBODY WHO HAS THE TIME TO WORRY ABOUT IF CROAKERS ARE TO EFFECTIVE TO USE FOR ALL THE 30-40 DAYS THEY CATCH FISH... IS JUST STILL CHAPPED BECAUSE HILLARY ISNT GOING TO BE PRES...DONT GET ME WRONG I DO MORE FOR THE CONSERVATION OF FISH AND GAME THEN MANY (MORE THAN JUST PAYING CCA AND DU) BUT SERIOUSLY GO PUT YOUR TIE DIED SHIRTS ON AND GET IN YOUR HYBRIDS AND MOVE TO CALIFORNIA


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

murphy said:


> I USE PLASTICS,TOPS,CROAKERS,SHRIMP AND IF I THOUGHT IT WOULD WORK I WOULD USE HOTDOGS OR STINK BAIT.. ANYBODY WHO HAS THE TIME TO WORRY ABOUT IF CROAKERS ARE TO EFFECTIVE TO USE FOR ALL THE 30-40 DAYS THEY CATCH FISH... IS JUST STILL CHAPPED BECAUSE HILLARY ISNT GOING TO BE PRES...DONT GET ME WRONG I DO MORE FOR THE CONSERVATION OF FISH AND GAME THEN MANY (MORE THAN JUST PAYING CCA AND DU) BUT SERIOUSLY GO PUT YOUR TIE DIED SHIRTS ON AND GET IN YOUR HYBRIDS AND MOVE TO CALIFORNIA


yeah....Hillary is hot. Maybe she can be Sec of Defense.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Bobby Miller said:


> yeah....Hillary is hot. Maybe she can be Sec of Defense.


Naw, she needs to stay home and do dishes. 

Everyone needs to shut up and fish. Has anyone ever heard of divide and conquer?


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

The average weekend fisherman, as myself included, will not and can not, buy $30 worth of croakers and on a regular basis come back with a limit of trout much less three limits. It's not just the croakers catching the fish for you or telling you where to fish, if they are I'm buying mine at the wrong bait stand!


----------



## Wyatt Earp (Jun 12, 2008)

IMO, using croakers to catch fish is kinda like using corn feeders to bag a deer...hope im not steppin' on any of yall's toes lol


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey, I like that analogy. The corn feeder goes off and here comes the deer to eat like it has done its whole life. Hell, they usually even have a name or number and the manager knows exactly how old the deer is etc. Now thats "hunting".


----------



## slowrey (Dec 7, 2007)

IMO just catch fish however you can catch them....keep what you want up to the limit within reason and have a good time doing it....thats what its all about anyway right??? who cares what anyone else thinks....fishing isnt a team sport and all that matters is the satisfaction that YOU get out of it......and personally i have more fun when i catch fish!!!!
tight lines


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Correct me if I ma wrong.

Coakers are great for catching monster size trout in great numbers and you can soak atleast a couple rigs at the same time maximizing your meat haul. Taking such large numbers of large female trout, which are the main producers of baby trout hurts the population. ie Baffin Bay and it's current situation.

I think it was posted a few up about a guide busting trout with croaks for 38 days straight. Take that and mutiply it by 365 days a year and all the guides using these tactics on the water.

I dont use croaker but I do use corn feeders


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

BATWING said:


> Correct me if I ma wrong.
> 
> Coakers are great for catching monster size trout in great numbers and you can soak atleast a couple rigs at the same time maximizing your meat haul. Taking such large numbers of large female trout, which are the main producers of baby trout hurts the population. ie Baffin Bay and it's current situation.
> 
> ...


How does croaker bashing automatically turn into guide bashing??? 365 days a year, better check your facts.....


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum.

Here's my take. Croakers work great in the hotter months and we are at the begining right now. June thru October...maybe longer...just depends on the heat. Yes they work well if the fish are around. Yep, they catch big trout but the state has a stop-gap in the law that only allows you one Speck over 25", so if your catching all big fish you will have to adjust. My experience is that I usually only catch maybe one that big when I use croaker. Yes, they are costly and pretty tuff to keep alive unless you have one of those oxygen systems. The primary places to fish with them in the Galveston area are on the spoil banks out and around Red Fish Island (East Bay), or Hanna's, or the Jetties.... You have to arrive pretty early in the morning to get a good supply, and some marinas do reserve their stock for the local guides.
Now, I believe it is all about location. One Saturday morning we were dead set on fishing with croaker out of Eagle Point. We were 10 minutes from the boat ramp and the guys from Eagle Point were on the morning radio fishing show saying they had 150 dozen on hand. We got there and they were out. (reserved for guides) so we got two quarts of live shrimp and went to the spoils and fished with shrimp. We caught our limit of trout before 11am. Plus we had sand trout, Gulf Trout (Yellow Mouths), flounder, and one keeper red. It was an awsome day without the expense of the croaker. We fished the shrimp like we would have fished the croaker. We used a wide-gap croaker hook under a barrel swivel and a 1/8 to 1/4 oz slip sinker (carolina rig).
Where are these spots??? Launch out of Eagle Point Marina, head east to the ship channel, once you get to the ship channel, look left or right....see all the boats, find you a parking spot and anchor up. Your there..... There will be hundreds of boats on the spoils this weekend....also, you would think with all the boats so close together that the fishing will be bad....no such luck..fishing will be good no matter how many boats or how close they are to each other, just remember to be courteous to the other fishermen.

Tight Lines....


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> How does croaker bashing automatically turn into guide bashing??? 365 days a year, better check your facts.....


I dont know Captain that why I asked for correcting me if I was wrong. But thats what I thought all the HUB-BUB was about with the croaker issue. But thanks for laying it out there for me.


----------



## murphy (Oct 26, 2007)

why would you multiply anything?? just go fishing... after we get tired of this we can start a thread: fishing with lights is like spot lighting deer... then multiply some more othe $h1T


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Troutman*

The same people that give me grief about croakers shoot deer in front of corn feeder


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

What I understand is you catch alot of big girls and you get rid of the spawners


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh I forgot on an outing last year we caught alot of croakers and I don't use croakers but I was excited of using them for the first time, since you catch big girls, well to make a long story short no trout, I must be a bad fisherman.


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

I see this debate in a slightly different light.
Maybe I can explain............

The anti-croaker folks don't like YOU using croaker to catch THEIR trout.

If that same 30" long trout was on the end of their line you can bet your last beer its going into their ice chest. 
It won't reproduce again because it is just as dead as if a croaker guy caught it.

Last time I looked there wasn't any owner name stamps on specks.


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

Man, any threads about croaker soaking, GCCA, Red Snapper, sure go downhill quick.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

The Machine said:


> Oh I forgot on an outing last year we caught alot of croakers and I don't use croakers but I was excited of using them for the first time, since you catch big girls, well to make a long story short no trout, I must be a bad fisherman.


You and I must be fishing the same places...


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Fisher_Of_Men said:


> We were 10 minutes from the boat ramp and the guys from Eagle Point were on the morning radio fishing show saying they had 150 dozen on hand...


What am station is that??? And what days and times does it come on???


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

KILT AM 610 Outdoor show Sat and Sun 4:00am - 7:00am ?? Might be 6:00am


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

It is all about conservation.....cook the small trout, leave the big ones for your kids to catch in another year! No one is right or wrong. It is legal to fish with croaker, and it does generally result in big fish! Granted, I prefer to fish with artificial lures - it is more of a challenge (like bow hunting). However, your cast/catch ratio with an articificial will be much less than your cast/catch ratio with live bait. So, if you are guiding a charter or taking your friends out solely to cook supper - use live bait if that's what they choose to do. If you are hunting a trophy trout, fish artificial and make it special. It is all up to you!


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

I quit using live bait of any kind regularly a few years ago and got into assorted plastics and topwaters (however, I will still get live shrimp occasionally for trout in the surf). I had tried incidental croakers caught in the cast net a few times and did reasonably well but the biggest trout I have caught to date, about 26" and released was on a 4-5" sand trout fished live in the tiki island canals.


----------



## Wyatt Earp (Jun 12, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> It is all about conservation.....cook the small trout, leave the big ones for your kids to catch in another year! No one is right or wrong. It is legal to fish with croaker, and it does generally result in big fish! Granted, I prefer to fish with artificial lures - it is more of a challenge (like bow hunting). However, your cast/catch ratio with an articificial will be much less than your cast/catch ratio with live bait. So, if you are guiding a charter or taking your friends out solely to cook supper - use live bait if that's what they choose to do. If you are hunting a trophy trout, fish artificial and make it special. It is all up to you!


 i couldn't agree with you more...especially the part about how using artificials creates more of a challenge..good post!


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

corpus shorty said:


> i mistook my mother inlaw for chubacabra..


hysterical!!

michelle


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

That's funny AggieCowboy98,lol


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Moonpie said:


> I see this debate in a slightly different light.
> Maybe I can explain............
> 
> The anti-croaker folks don't like YOU using croaker to catch THEIR trout.
> ...


I guess ignorance really is bliss.....


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

im just sitting on the dock of the bay watching the tide roll away.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice post Jode, that is a big spoon in your hand, I like it,lol.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

I just hope I can find some Croaker in Matagorda this weekend along with some trout.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Moonpie said:


> I see this debate in a slightly different light.
> Maybe I can explain............
> 
> The anti-croaker folks don't like YOU using croaker to catch THEIR trout.
> ...


DING DING DING, we have a winner. !!


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

The only thing I hate about people using croakers.

First off I could care less if you use dog pop to catch fish much less a croaker, piggie, shrimp, mullet whatever floats your boat. Here is my problem with it. Alot of you croaker soakers are pulling up on the reefs in front of a school of boats drift fishing with tails, tops, shrimp on a cork, or gulp on a cork and pulling your anchor out and setting up shop right in the middle of everyones drift!!! Personall I mainly get this problem from croaker soakers in June and July EVERY YEAR!! 

I realize the croaker soakers are intittled to any part of the bay as the rest of us, but I mean come on people don't set up shop in the middle of the reef where people are tring to drift. 

As far soaking your croaker to catch a limit of trout, I have no problem with it just watch where you DROP YOUR ANCHOR!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

CalhounFishing said:


> The only thing I hate about people using croakers.
> 
> First off I could care less if you use dog pop to catch fish much less a croaker, piggie, shrimp, mullet whatever floats your boat. Here is my problem with it. Alot of you croaker soakers are pulling up on the reefs in front of a school of boats drift fishing with tails, tops, shrimp on a cork, or gulp on a cork and pulling your anchor out and setting up shop right in the middle of everyones drift!!! Personall I mainly get this problem from croaker soakers in June and July EVERY YEAR!!
> 
> ...


That's a jerk fisherman/ etiquette problem, not a croaker issue. you could do the same thing with shrimp, gulps, or even regular artificials.


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*catching croakers*

*When I had a place at Bolivar in the 90's we use to catch a lot of croaker*
*for bait to use at the North Jetty.*

*We would anchor or drift on the west side of the fort in shallow water, using a small hook - dead shrimp.*

*Easy to catch.*


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Wyatt Earp said:


> IMO, using croakers to catch fish is kinda like using corn feeders to bag a deer...hope im not steppin' on any of yall's toes lol


I would fill my corn feeder full of croakers if I could get more deer and pigs to show up.


----------



## trout-n-reds 85 (Jun 22, 2008)

dont listen to what people say. if you are catching fish on croker then use them.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

I too have never understood why everone gets all angry about using croaker. Someone said that people dont like to use it because it catches 25"+ trout and will hurt the population.????
That makes no sense. Arent we fishin to catch the biggest one? I have never used croaker but the next time I go Ill be SURE to uise croaker and keep every slot speck I catch and my 1 over 25"!


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

EndTuition said:


> DING DING DING, we have a winner. !!


Congrats you have just won the title of best reply


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

CalhounFishing said:


> The only thing I hate about people using croakers.
> 
> First off I could care less if you use dog pop to catch fish much less a croaker, piggie, shrimp, mullet whatever floats your boat. Here is my problem with it. Alot of you croaker soakers are pulling up on the reefs in front of a school of boats drift fishing with tails, tops, shrimp on a cork, or gulp on a cork and pulling your anchor out and setting up shop right in the middle of everyones drift!!! Personall I mainly get this problem from croaker soakers in June and July EVERY YEAR!!
> 
> ...


WHAT??? You mean to tell me that only people with croakers do that so you now you hate people, not the people that pull in the middle of yall drifters, but all people that use croakers?
How about if I hate drifetrs because yall take up the whole reef???


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Be sure and get a croaker clicker too, they worked real well the other day with Capt. Brad Luby. We only kept our limit of sows so the little ones would have a chance to grow up. (The ones that flipper didn't get)


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

I think croakers make your feet look funny...but they are comfortable.

ntd


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Moonpie said:


> I see this debate in a slightly different light.
> Maybe I can explain............
> 
> The anti-croaker folks don't like YOU using croaker to catch THEIR trout.
> ...


Moonpie, you are my hero!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

notthatdeep said:


> I think croakers make your feet look funny...but they are comfortable.
> 
> ntd


Mind if I use your idea


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

pf00,

Be my guest.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

i'll use whatever catches fish... all you do gooders and naysayers be damned. it's amazing to me what is considered to be good fishing and not good fishing. pretty soon live mullet and anything else not made in a factory(american that is) will be considered taboo.


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Die croaker threads.....just die...UUUGGGGHHHH


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Thats OK...I'm gonna use dynamite next time.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Just kidding...I would use croaks more regularly if they worked better than mullet. Live finger mullet are a great trout/redfish/flounder bait. Thats what the big ones eat.

ntd


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

This thread is hilarious! Some real fine pieces of work replying here.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

This is my first croaker thread to reply to. I know why I hadnt before yesterday...hwell:


----------



## girlfindsfish (May 27, 2008)

I am LMAO at the posts, here!!! TOOOO FUNNY! Anyway, I just wanted to say that I don't use live bait because I love the challenge of trying to figure out exactly which lure is the "master of the day." I enjoy trying different colors and types and feel very satisfied when I get it right. That may sound very silly, but it's the little things that make me happy. So, I don't care if you use croaker. It's just not for me. I think it can be compared to what bowhunters think about rifle hunters.....Where's the sport?


----------



## wingman (Dec 18, 2006)

No one mentioned you can limit out on Hardhead too! Used croker the other day after using lures for the last year. Took 3 trout round 20 inches. I forgot to mention the last 5 trips of wade fishing with lures and bringing home nothing but ice. Its all good!


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

just a thought i use either but if you outlaw croaker you should also outlaw corkies. i personaly dont want either one outlawed. oh yeah what was the state record trout cought on? croaker i think not


----------



## SteveB (Jun 4, 2004)

*Save your croaker money*

Save the money and ridicule of using croaker and use a Flex Phantom.


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

Lez-go said:


> Ok, 1st post, so im relatively new to the world of inshore fishing. All i hear these days is "anti croaker" talk. Why would you not want to use a bait that knocks them dead? People still go out and pull limits using plastics? Fishing offshore there is not doubt that if you chunk a live wigglin piggy pearch in front of a Ling, he is going to hit it, cant resist. I have never been ridiculed for it, but as soon as i mention using croaker for trout, i have dudes wanting to fight me over it. I dont understand, what insight do you have?


Ohhhhhh...there is constantly new chatter from these so called " new breed " of fishermen. They are popping up with every catagory and ranging many different species. Trout, reds, flounder, sharks, etc. For 30+ years, every year...a new lure comes out and "IT" is the only thing that the "we informed sportsman" should be fishing with. Most of the "enlightened ones" will always throw out some slanted research by, God only knows, qualified them as an expert. For now using them is legal. Having that been said, if you enjoy catching not JUST fishing, a few months out of the year it's a good choice and a lot of fun. Artificials are just as productive if you know what you're doing and it the right place durung the right time of the year. Fish are not like humans. The don't seek out exotic foods or luxury items. They eat what they see on a regular basis! Some of the time during the year, that croakers, mullett, piggies, etc. There is something special and unique about a productive, artificial fisherman. But for the guy or gal that only get the opportunity to go a few times a year, I'm hearing that they want to catch something and want to use what the fish are feeding on. I think the main arguement against it stems from the people that have been so successful through years of hard work perfecting their techniques that they prefer a new challenge...live bait doesn't provide that to them anymore. Some...by no means all...have taken the arguement to an almost belligerent level. Somehow they've forgotten that most have not reached the level of wanting their own weekend cable fishing show. I say, if you enjoy, it's legal, and it's productive, do what works for you. Not to worry about the outspoken few. The argument will go on forever or until new laws are passed outlawing who knows what next. Tp&w set the limits by their research. They didn't pull the numbers out of thin air. If there is a problem, they will correct it.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

TP&W does fine work, but do not rely on a government body to solve proplems.

Go fishing, use what ever legal bait/lure you want...just keep five.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

What is a Croaker? LOL


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Wyatt Earp said:


> IMO, using croakers to catch fish is kinda like using corn feeders to bag a deer...hope im not steppin' on any of yall's toes lol


Thanks...now I have to clean my monitor....


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

rock, paper, scissors...
lure chunkers think that the bait guys are cheating them out of fish...
the fly-fishers think that only they are true anglers...
the bait-soaker just wants a few to float in hot grease and wonders about all the rod flailing and slinging is about, when in his mind, his method produces the best.....
as far as "just keep five", great, do it. I fish the bays maybe once or twice a year. if I get on ten, we're gonna take 'em.
if I lived near a bay and had the chance to go out more often, I'd probably only keep one supper's worth.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

People that don't like to use croakers are like people that don't like to wear Crocs..It is more abouit there PRIDE than anything else. Don't where Crocs cuz they are ugly but comfortable........Don't use croakers cuz anybody can catch fish with them, it takes so called skill to use plastics. LMAO


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Why are we having this croaker debate again? Can't we discuss important issues like killing harmless snakes, or hanging sharks for days at fishing tournaments...lol


----------



## catfishcrouch (Jun 5, 2008)

I think we should ban dead shrimp!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Mad Mike said:


> Why are we having this croaker debate again? Can't we discuss important issues like killing harmless snakes, or hanging sharks for days at fishing tournaments...lol


dont forget high-fences and corn-feeders. circle-hooks and steel-shot also


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

In the world of outdoors, Elitism is killin us. The Anti's love to see us fight because a divided force is easier to conquer. Be careful about wanting to outlaw certain practices, like coaker, anti's love to use stepwise measures to slowly justify and eliminate an entire sport. 

Every person is different and enjoys different things, so let them. 

In hunting and fishing there are distinct phases that a sportsman goes through in his or her "career". They Generally start out in the Numbers phase when they are introduced to the sport. Their goal as a beginner is to take a limit or harvest a deer and that is what accomplisment to them. 

After they mature from that stage they often go into the technique stage. Here the technique is what is important, not so much the end result. Here is where lure fishing or walk and stalk hunting might come in. 

After this stage sportsman generally go to the Trophy stage, where taking the trophy becomes the ticket for sucess, often times spending hours to harvest only one special trophy. 

The last stage for most sportsman will be the give back stage. These people have done everything and now their joy is to give back to the sport by teaching others or by conservation.

Most sportsmen and women will naturally follow these phases in order but often times phases my be skipped or people may revert back for a time into a previous phase. It also depends on a person's teacher and there attitude toward a method of hunting/fishing.

THE THING TO REMEMBER IS TO ALLOW A SPORTSMEN TO DEVELOP AS HE WISHES!!! otherwise we may lose them to the sport. Of course if they are breaking the law you should inform them. Just remember alot of people who use croaker only fish a few times a year and dont catch many fish overall per year. Catching is proably what phase they are in, and if they do not catch we will lose them. After they catch enough they will naturally progress on.

Guided trips are another deal. THey know the fish and can kill'em day in and day out. SHould they have regulation, I dont think so, but I think they should have friendly pressure put on them by their peers to do the right thing for the fishery.

*******If you want to positively affect our fishery, then you need to get in the give back phase, and be a positive influence and a teacher, not demean people because they are not in your phase of development*********

Thanks for listening


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

scb factory said:


> TP&W does fine work, but do not rely on a government body to solve proplems.
> 
> Go fishing, use what ever legal bait/lure you want...just keep five.


 I 100% agree!!!! but what's the problem?


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

FLATSDADDY said:


> What is a Croaker? LOL


omg!!!!! you know a better question? what's a tear duct?!!!! or "Daddy, why can't you breathe?"
lmao!!!!


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you guy's and gal's. I can't attach a quote and reply to everyone!!!! This last little stretch has me in tears!!!! The more I read the harder I'm laughing! I owe you all for a great monday!!!! I'm gonna go get my first pair of Crocs right now!!!!!!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

What if you are using dead shrimp on bottom, you hook a croaker and when you are reeling it in a trout bites it and you get it in the boat?????????? HAHAHAHA.

I wish these croaker threads would go away. If they banned croakers for bait, people would be complaining about gulps catching too many big fish or something.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*I heard that..*

Sheila Jackson Lee and Quanell X are looking into the issue and will be working closley with TP&W to make sure every fish gets there rights looked out for.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Half of the "artificial" fishermen on here complain about live bait because they can't catch it themselves. And the rest are just jealous that we catch more and bigger fish. 

I bet you will do anything you can to get more gas out of your car so what's the problem with someone getting the most out of fishing. Sorry but I don't care to go fishing with lures and catch a couple of dinks if that. I go to catch the most and the biggest fish however it takes. And why is it just the people who use croaker that keep all the fish? I know plenty who use artificial baits and keep just as many if not more. I don't even keep trout usually. So just because you think you're cool because you wiggle your rod a little more, maybe ya'll should spend more time practicing to catch more, bigger fish and less complaining. 

Smarter not harder!!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Another thread ruined by some uptight know-it-all.


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

Why are you all still talking about croakers for bait? Mont should band craoker threads!


----------



## Laguna Tiger (Jul 3, 2008)

Doesn't matter what you use for bait, if, you release the fish to fight another day. Use common sense, keep a few to eat and release the rest, bait or lures, it's the same if you do this.


----------



## 22Gulfcoast (Jul 2, 2008)

*Croooaker!*

I have the answer: Put soap in your live well!

Actually, take the ol' lady, kids, or grandpa, and watch them enjoy the croaker bite. Take what you need and don't abuse the resource.

I have another bait problem in that I can't keep mr. whisker's (HH) off my gulp sometimes.

PS- Make sure you close the bag as it leaves a very funny smell in your truck! Its' not that new car smell.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey guys before you go bashing someone next time, try this. Offer to take the person out and show him your views on conservation. I am sure this can help clear up some of these issues of preserving our wonderful resources. You might teach them a little bit and show them new ways to put fish in the box. We all do fish because it is a passion. Hel we all have one thing on common already. Welcome aboard!


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

i use live bait myself,but i feel it's more gratifying and more of challenge to hook into miss.snagletooth say a 30incher with arties.and besides that if you happen to hook into a
30 and you want to mount it,are you have that croaker mounted to.not bashing anyone,but to take one on art'ies is alot more of challenge for anyone and besides you can have that arty hanging out that big ol gal's yellow mouth and really have story to go with it.to each his or her own how they fish for big trout.i only say this because if you it on croaker and have it mounted and say i caught it on a arty and you can say it with a straight face on!


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

thundertrout said:


> i use live bait myself,but i feel it's more gratifying and more of challenge to hook into miss.snagletooth say a 30incher with arties.and besides that if you happen to hook into a
> 30 and you want to mount it,are you have that croaker mounted to.not bashing anyone,but to take one on art'ies is alot more of challenge for anyone and besides you can have that arty hanging out that big ol gal's yellow mouth and really have story to go with it.to each his or her own how they fish for big trout.i only say this because if you it on croaker and have it mounted and say i caught it on a arty and you can say it with a straight face on!


I ain't scared. Check my avatar. But 9 of my top 10 have come on arties. Like I have said on previous posts, a dead trout is a dead trout. OUT.


----------

